# Recent snow's and Fire Hydrants



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Guys, Gal's and assorted UWN "Family".  

I just want to take a second and pass along some info im getting from a couple good friends of mine that are also Fire Fighter's. 

In their recent surveyance of the results of these pounding snows, they have came across way too many Hydrants that are being left buried. Please, if you could take just a few minutes and clear away that snow so that our Fire Fighters can gain quick access like they should, you might just save a life. 

Best regards,
LG


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Aw, I clicked on this thread hoping to see some yellow snow pics.

I mean, what dog could resist? :lol:


----------

